# Image Hosting Broken?



## ZeroSignal (Jun 5, 2009)

What gives, guys? Anyone else having trouble uploading stuff?

I keep getting a blank white page featuring the following text:
"
Fatal error: Call to undefined function imagecreatefromgif() in /home/sevenstr/public_html/forum/includes/vbimghost_include.php on line 42"

Fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit!


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, this started happening to me a couple of weeks back. Image-host doesn't work, the regular gallery doesn't work, even the avatar uploader is having issues. I've alerted Alex and will let y'all know what the deal is when I can.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 6, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Yeah, this started happening to me a couple of weeks back. Image-host doesn't work, the regular gallery doesn't work, even the avatar uploader is having issues. I've alerted Alex and will let y'all know what the deal is when I can.



Thanks man. Although... I won't be holding my breath...


----------



## Stitch (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there any way to set this thread for an auto bump in four months time to remind us Alex still hasn't fixed it?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 6, 2009)

Sign up for a photobucket account. It's free too.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 6, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Sign up for a photobucket account. It's free too.



True... But it's the principle that counts...


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> What gives, guys? Anyone else having trouble uploading stuff?
> 
> I keep getting a blank white page featuring the following text:
> "
> ...



That error happens when you don't have the GD libraries installed for PHP server side.


----------

